# Is there a way to block some program from installation or running?



## 4hoo (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi everybody,

We have windows 2003 sbs server and with all windowsXP sp1/sp2 client running in our network.

Some users have administrative privilege to their local machine in order to run some special software.

My question is that is there a way to block some program like MSN Messenger, Yahoo Messenger and ICQ from installation or running? Or simply just block using it?

Thanks


----------



## volito (Jul 30, 2005)

*NTFS permissions and Runas command.*

You can try to get all running as users and let them launch apps. using run as command.

Take a peak

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...trativePrivileges.asp?frame=true&hidetoc=true


pay attention to the-

"Prompting for different username automatically"

Little deep but great info !


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*School*

At our school we have a similiar situation. The administrator simply banned the search term MSN when you google it. I am pretty sure it involved something like that :smile:


----------



## skate_punk_21 (Mar 28, 2005)

you might have to do some research, but i believe you could easily set a group policy restriction on those machines - XP Pro only or NT I believe.
Start | Run | type "gpedit.msc"
Then under "computer configuration" expand "windows settings", expand "security settings", expand "Software Restrictions" and you should be able to make a new policy under additional Rules...

you can probably ask a Microsoft Computing Tech how to correctly set a restriction from there. they would know better than I...

*Skate_Punk_21*

EDIT: i dont know how this would affect them, being admin accounts... still worth looking around though...


----------



## 4hoo (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you guys. I got the idea now I am going to try. Thanks again! :smile:


----------

